# Duramax Diesel Plow Trucks



## SnoPro Inc

Hey guys, I'd like to buy a duramax sometime soon and then put a plow on it. Comments, concerns and post pictures PLEASE. Thanks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What do you want to know? I know that mine is a beast in the snow. Everyone is gonna say that the front end is overweight with the duramax and a plow, but the truck handles it fine. I have pics of mine in my profile if you want to see.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

I'd just like to know how the front end holds up, if the ball joints need to be replaced quite often, if I'd need an alignment every month haha, I LOVE the Duramax Allison combo, I just dont know if I should get a good SuperDuty for plowing? It would be in a year or so, I just like planning ahead.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

SnoPro Inc;1077798 said:


> I'd just like to know how the front end holds up, if the ball joints need to be replaced quite often, if I'd need an alignment every month haha, I LOVE the Duramax Allison combo, I just dont know if I should get a good SuperDuty for plowing? It would be in a year or so, I just like planning ahead.


The front end hold up fine for a dmax just add timbrens in the front and your all good to go or even a leveling kit would be good. I have a 6.0 Silverado 2500HD I thought i was gonna put timbrens but the ruck holds up just fine without timbrens it only drops a little over an inch. Plus my plow is heavy for an 8 foot its 800LBS.


----------



## KingDuramax

If your buying new. The new silverados have heavier front ends to handle the weight of big plows. Deffinitely a good move on GM's part. I had an 05 GMC Duramax with a 8 ft fisher with wings on it. Had almost 200,000 on it with the original balljoints. Replaced a few tierod ends though. Other than that it was good. My 05 Silverado duramax had a 8ft Western pro on it and It never needed any front end parts.


----------



## got-h2o

I'm on my 6th Dmax plow truck. Mostly crew and ex cabs running MVP's. If you're worried about the front end, then I highly suggest not buying a Ford. They go through front end parts 2-3x more than GM's. I have Fords too. They are tanks, but don't think b/c they are a higher rated GWV that they are bulletproof. From brakes to ball joints, etc....and often.


----------



## got-h2o

Here's a pic of 3 of them:


----------



## NoFearDeere

40K miles on my Duramax, plowed with it and never have any issues. Only complaint is its really low geared in reverse. But I dont really care, love the Duramax. And havent ever replaced anything on the front end.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Sounds like Duramax is the way to go. Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it. If anyone else has pictures I'd love to see them, and throughout the year.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Got-H2o I like yours. I like the LLY or LBZ in the middle, leveling kit and 33's on it or whats done? nice stance


----------



## got-h2o

Thanks! Actually believe it or not its a 2wd. 3" spindles but bars lowered back down. 315's in that pic. I actually changed to 17" chrome H2's and 35's.

The first truck is now lifted 6" on 35's

All of the trucks in that pic have 200k miles plus. The 01 is close to 260k and was a plow truck since new.


----------



## cubanb343

Check out my garage too, there are a couple pics in there. Any questions, just ask


----------



## tuney443

I run a 9-2 Boss on my 06' LBZ 3500 SRW.I tweaked the torsion bars 4 turns,put in Airlift bumpers in the front,Airlift airbags in the rear,pushes snow like no tomorrow with 1/2 the fuel I used before with an old 88 V30 dump with the same plow.The truck now has 105K miles,all original front end parts,I replaced the pads at app. 90K miles only because I had some score marks in the rotors[and pads].They were at app.75% wear left.Go for it.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

got-h2o;1077948 said:


> Thanks! Actually believe it or not its a 2wd. 3" spindles but bars lowered back down. 315's in that pic. I actually changed to 17" chrome H2's and 35's.
> 
> 2wd!?!! haha i'm guessing you had quite a bit of weight in the rear? Its a great looking truck, and I love the H2 wheels on the Dmax's.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Awesome Tuney! I think thats what i'd do also, well good to hear all the good comments, makes me eel good about it. And everyone knows, Duramax is king, its a race horse and work horse.
EFI Live and 5in MBRp exhaust would be first "to-do's" on my list


----------



## lawn king

Duramax stands alone imho. A decade of outstanding performance! My 2008 is stock & staying that way!


----------



## SnoPro Inc

I guess if it aint broke dont fix it right?! lol I love to go fast and blow smoke though.


----------



## Zigblazer

I love my duramax, just had it aligned at 100k, original ball joints and tie rods are good, but it has never plowed, and never will. If it was a shorter truck I would have put a plow on it instead of getting an older truck, but a CCLB is just too long for me to plow with.

I know a couple guys that have them and plow with them. The only problems they have had are tie rods, even though people say the plow is too much weight for the IFS front end. They are happier with the Duramax than they were with their fords and dodges because they were replacing ball joints after every season, and they said the duramax just pushes better than the cummins or powerjoke. 

I thought my old 6.5td pushed great and the duramax would only be better. Kind of a back step going to an older truck with a 350, but we'll see how it does this winter. I only do a couple of driveways, and don't get paid for it anyway.


----------



## badabing1512

Love my Duramax, like said earlier, a decade of the same engine design, you cant go wrong, esp. paired with the alli. Fords at the 4th design (looking like they got it right this time around), dodge... well, do i need to say more


----------



## 5280TOM

Got the Duramax....I LOVE IT....best damn plow truck ever. 6" lift with 37s stuffed under there. Runing the Boss V with wings and its a beast. Over 150k miles and have not replaced anything on the front end! You will never and I mean never go back to different truck. I am spoiled and so are the lots I plow, I think they like it better with the Duramax too!!!! Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!!!!


----------



## stacks04

Love mine. Its the best all around truck on the market. I plow with it, tow with it, haul with it, and then go out to dinner with the wife and kids with it. I currently have an 8' fisher with wings and carry a load of salt/sand combo. Never had an issue. Mine has 120k and just did lower ball joints last winter.


----------



## mikegooseman

Hey Sno Pro ... I just got my 2011 3500HD duramax come in, 397 hp and i put the Western 8-10 wide out on it and the front end doesn't care much and shows no signs of stress with that plow on there, should be fun when the snow comes and I will give you more feed back.....and some pics of course...lol in action


----------



## Newdude

mikegooseman;1087844 said:


> Hey Sno Pro ... I just got my 2011 3500HD duramax come in, 397 hp and i put the Western 8-10 wide out on it and the front end doesn't care much and shows no signs of stress with that plow on there, should be fun when the snow comes and I will give you more feed back.....and some pics of course...lol in action


Oh please do post pics. I have yet to see a 2011 with a blade.


----------



## Zigblazer

I stopped and took a look at a 2011 front suspension and frame. It looks like they finally did the upgrades they should have done back when the Duramax came out. I wish the old LBZ engine was available with the newer frame and chassis, or at least get rid of the DPF and urea injection.


----------



## badabing1512

Newdude;1087862 said:


> Oh please do post pics. I have yet to see a 2011 with a blade.


Helll yea post some pics i gotta see how the new gm stance is with a heavy plow


----------



## Newdude

Zigblazer;1087903 said:


> I stopped and took a look at a 2011 front suspension and frame. It looks like they finally did the upgrades they should have done back when the Duramax came out. I wish the old LBZ engine was available with the newer frame and chassis, or at least get rid of the DPF and urea injection.


The 2011's can do the same possibly slightly better (depending on driving) as the pre 2007 trucks do on fuel. Check dieselplace.com for some mpg results as they seem quite good.


----------



## badabing1512

Newdude;1088490 said:


> The 2011's can do the same possibly slightly better (depending on driving) as the pre 2007 trucks do on fuel. Check dieselplace.com for some mpg results as they seem quite good.


They will be better, just wait till they break in more, the mpg will go up further


----------



## SnoPro Inc

mikegooseman;1087844 said:


> Hey Sno Pro ... I just got my 2011 3500HD duramax come in, 397 hp and i put the Western 8-10 wide out on it and the front end doesn't care much and shows no signs of stress with that plow on there, should be fun when the snow comes and I will give you more feed back.....and some pics of course...lol in action


Sorry for the late reply! I'd love to see some pictures of it in action. hell, make a video in action!


----------



## ROsborne

The 03 gasser I have has gone through ALOT! Lets see here: 2 sets of ball joints, 2 sets of wheel bearings, 2 trans rebuilds(im thinkin driver), lost count on brake jobs, 3 alternators,(even had the big alternator and plow pkg.) 1 torsion bar but replaced both, 1 lower control arm( someone yanked on it when they got stuck), 1 front drive shaft. This truck only has 180k on it. But the 06 I have is a good truck but i have to crank up the torsion bars 5 turns and the truck runs HOT going down the road. Usually runs between 225 and 240 and I even have the grille cover off. My Ford on other hand has been good minus the 6 leaker. Changed the ball joints just for the hell of it at 160k and still on the orginal wheel bearings. I put a 9-2 XT on my truck and with it in the V position, I had 6.5 in ground clearance at the edge of the blade.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

ROsborne;1148902 said:


> The 03 gasser I have has gone through ALOT! Lets see here: 2 sets of ball joints, 2 sets of wheel bearings, 2 trans rebuilds(im thinkin driver), lost count on brake jobs, 3 alternators,(even had the big alternator and plow pkg.) 1 torsion bar but replaced both, 1 lower control arm( someone yanked on it when they got stuck), 1 front drive shaft. This truck only has 180k on it. But the 06 I have is a good truck but i have to crank up the torsion bars 5 turns and the truck runs HOT going down the road. Usually runs between 225 and 240 and I even have the grille cover off. My Ford on other hand has been good minus the 6 leaker. Changed the ball joints just for the hell of it at 160k and still on the orginal wheel bearings. I put a 9-2 XT on my truck and with it in the V position, I had 6.5 in ground clearance at the edge of the blade.


Man that sucks about the gasser! and did he go through 2 allison's?? So in your opinion, Super Duty Or Duramax?


----------



## vegaman04

SnoPro Inc;1149111 said:


> Man that sucks about the gasser! and did he go through 2 allison's?? So in your opinion, Super Duty Or Duramax?


That 03 does not have an Allison, sounds like he might be better off replacing the driver, instead of the parts left and right.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

vegaman04;1149180 said:


> That 03 does not have an Allison, sounds like he might be better off replacing the driver, instead of the parts left and right.


I didnt know if it was an 8.1 w/ an alli, but yes, driver change sounds like the best bet there.


----------



## ROsborne

No its a 6.0. Yea new driver now but I drove the truck and it just doesnt drive the same. In my opinion, I prefer the Super Duty just because of the Dana 60 up front. If Chevy offered a 2500HD or 3500 with a Dana 60 up front. Plus I LOVE my Torqurshift, Its been tuned to almost 500hp with nitrous to the rear wheels for 105,000 miles now and the truck has 191,000 on it and no hiccups yet(knock on wood). I just dont like the the alli's low reverse. Thats my only complaint.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

ROsborne;1149990 said:


> No its a 6.0. Yea new driver now but I drove the truck and it just doesnt drive the same. In my opinion, I prefer the Super Duty just because of the Dana 60 up front. If Chevy offered a 2500HD or 3500 with a Dana 60 up front. Plus I LOVE my Torqurshift, Its been tuned to almost 500hp with nitrous to the rear wheels for 105,000 miles now and the truck has 191,000 on it and no hiccups yet(knock on wood). I just dont like the the alli's low reverse. Thats my only complaint.


I love a good 6.0 stroker, when it has had proper work done to make it a good motor. 
everyone i talk to says the same thing about the low reverse, in drives its not too big of a deal, but i can see how in a big lot it would be quie a big deal.


----------



## kah68

Zigblazer;1087903 said:


> I stopped and took a look at a 2011 front suspension and frame. It looks like they finally did the upgrades they should have done back when the Duramax came out. I wish the old LBZ engine was available with the newer frame and chassis, or at least get rid of the DPF and urea injection.


It's the EGR I'd like to see go away, keep the exhaust treatment post turbo and see how much cleaner your engine will be, ever look inside the turbo or intake of an EGR engine? DPF and DEF (Urea) will imporve with time and hopefully keep emmissions low and engines running long and happy.


----------



## asybert

does any one run the wide out on the front of a chevy with the 6.6? i have a 2006 ext cab short box and looking to but on a wide out on it =, but not sure if it can handle the weight.


----------



## cubanb343

Time to reel this thread back in... Duramax Diesel plow trucks


----------



## SnoPro Inc

cubanb343;1155009 said:


> Time to reel this thread back in... Duramax Diesel plow trucks


Thank you. haha you understand


----------



## Zigblazer

Has anyone had their air filter clog up with ice while plowing in the duramax?

I drove across SD and southern MN back to Rochester on Saturday during the blizzard and had my air filter completely clog with snow and ice. We were going through the blowing snow and many deep drifts, one came over the hood and finished me off. The truck still ran, but had no power and blew black smoke at an idle.


----------



## got-h2o

Zigblazer;1155404 said:


> Has anyone had their air filter clog up with ice while plowing in the duramax?
> 
> I drove across SD and southern MN back to Rochester on Saturday during the blizzard and had my air filter completely clog with snow and ice. We were going through the blowing snow and many deep drifts, one came over the hood and finished me off. The truck still ran, but had no power and blew black smoke at an idle.


I've had a cold air intake do it once, but never a stock air box. I could see it happening in those conditions though


----------



## got-h2o

asybert;1154924 said:


> does any one run the wide out on the front of a chevy with the 6.6? i have a 2006 ext cab short box and looking to but on a wide out on it =, but not sure if it can handle the weight.


I know of a 3500 4x4 Dmax dump with a Blizzard 8611 on it. I wouldn't have any questions about running at least an 810 on a pickup. I've always ran v's on my crew cabs and never had an issue.


----------



## tuney443

asybert;1154924 said:


> does any one run the wide out on the front of a chevy with the 6.6? i have a 2006 ext cab short box and looking to but on a wide out on it =, but not sure if it can handle the weight.


I'm quite sure your plow doesn't weigh as much as my 9'2'' Boss V plow which is on my 2006 3500 Dmax SRW, so the answer is your truck will handle it just fine.


----------



## got-h2o

tuney443;1156706 said:


> I'm quite sure your plow doesn't weigh as much as my 9'2'' Boss V plow which is on my 2006 3500 Dmax SRW, so the answer is your truck will handle it just fine.


Wideouts/Blizzards typically weigh more than V's..........................although I still wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Detroitdan

I've often heard the complaint about low geared reverse. Since the plowing I do is about 50% reverse, that would simply not work for me. As long as I'm certain there's no one around me, I usually run wide open in reverse, Just sayin'; I know that would annoy the bejesus out of me. Maybe Allison needs to develop a 6 speed auto with a 2 or 3 speed reverse


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Detroitdan;1160436 said:


> I've often heard the complaint about low geared reverse. Since the plowing I do is about 50% reverse, that would simply not work for me. As long as I'm certain there's no one around me, I usually run wide open in reverse, Just sayin'; I know that would annoy the bejesus out of me. Maybe Allison needs to develop a 6 speed auto with a 2 or 3 speed reverse


I've also heard of that complaint many times. I'm thinking a Cummins may be where i need to go. If there were still 7.3 strokers around, i'd get one. but they all have a ton of miles or no one will sell them. although if i found a 6L stroker for the right price i'd buy it.


----------



## cole22

I have a 2007 Classic Sixamax and I talked to Hiniker today since there local and have a lot of dealer support I told them I want a 10 scoop plow, they asked what kinda truck I told them and they claimed there's a guy who made a 12fter with electric fold out wings. He drives a Sixamax also! You can do anything with a DMAX!


----------



## Mark13

cole22;1164056 said:


> I have a 2007 Classic Sixamax and I talked to Hiniker today since there local and have a lot of dealer support I told them I want a 10 scoop plow, they asked what kinda truck I told them and they claimed there's a guy who made a 12fter with electric fold out wings. He drives a Sixamax also! You can do anything with a DMAX!


What?


----------



## cubanb343

Sixamax huh? Never heard that one yet! The reverse isn't bad at all I don't think. A little different feel than the gassers at first while plowing, but nice in it's own way. When you let off the pedal it basically stops itself


----------



## SnoPro Inc

I haven't heard that one yet either hahah. But i guess that can come in handy and be alright, probabaly just took a little gettng used to. i mean if you can go over 15 in reverse its ok.



cubanb343;1164088 said:


> Sixamax huh? Never heard that one yet! The reverse isn't bad at all I don't think. A little different feel than the gassers at first while plowing, but nice in it's own way. When you let off the pedal it basically stops itself


----------



## JustinD

I love my Duramax, 01 with 160k, only replaced one lower ball joint, and outer tie rod, it has had a Fisher 8' on it since new, and I drag race/sled pull with it. Couldn't ask for a better truck!


----------



## rcpd34

No problems; ever. Chevy won't even offer a snow plow prep with the CC diesel, but I don't care; don't need it. Pic of the old truck is on the left.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

I love how your truck looks. Done injectors yet? and do you have any pictures of it you couldost? eautiful rig



JustinD;1164302 said:


> I love my Duramax, 01 with 160k, only replaced one lower ball joint, and outer tie rod, it has had a Fisher 8' on it since new, and I drag race/sled pull with it. Couldn't ask for a better truck!


----------



## JustinD

Thanks man!! Yeah the injectors were done at 80k, I'll post some pics. Thanks again!!


----------



## cole22

Yeah my one of my buddies starting calling my truck the "Great White Sixamax"! You just wait you'll start calling it that too!


----------



## cubanb343

There is absolutely zero chance I will ever call my truck, or any other DMax a sixamax. Ever. How exactly did he come up with that?


----------



## Detroitdan

what does it even mean? Cummins is the one thats missing two cylinders, if thats what your thinking. Six what?? Six speed? Oh just cut it out. call it a D-Max like everyone else.


----------



## tuney443

got-h2o;1157003 said:


> Wideouts/Blizzards typically weigh more than V's..........................although I still wouldn't sweat it.


Well,like you said it's a moot point but the comparable Blizzard,from memory I believe is a 8100 model weighs in at 924 lbs.My 9-2 Boss is 938 lbs.including the 90 lb. mount.


----------



## tuney443

I have no idea why anyone would need to go any faster in reverse than the gearing in an Allison equipped Dmax would allow.Plenty fast enough for me,and after all, remember you are going like backwards--really not the safest direction to go ''speeding'' in.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Hold the wheel straight and hold the pedal down... only to like 15 mhp in a dmax though. 20 would be nice.



tuney443;1167044 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would need to go any faster in reverse than the gearing in an Allison equipped Dmax would allow.Plenty fast enough for me,and after all, remember you are going like backwards--really not the safest direction to go ''speeding'' in.


----------



## JD Dave

SnoPro Inc;1167233 said:


> Hold the wheel straight and hold the pedal down... only to like 15 mhp in a dmax though. 20 would be nice.


Revved right out they do close to 20. In big lots ours are wound right out in reverse. Great for charging the battery and when you let off the pedal the trucks slows down instantly with very little brake. Once you drive one you'll like the reverse better then any other truck you've driven. The people that complain about them in most cases have never plowed with one.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Guess thats a good point, engine breaking is helpful.



JD Dave;1167240 said:


> Revved right out they do close to 20. In big lots ours are wound right out in reverse. Great for charging the battery and when you let off the pedal the trucks slows down instantly with very little brake. Once you drive one you'll like the reverse better then any other truck you've driven. The people that complain about them in most cases have never plowed with one.


----------



## rjlucas4th

This is my 05 3500 SRW Duramax. Has a 8'2" Boss Poly VXTThumbs Up. The truck has 156k on it and all Ive replaced is the idler and pitman arms. They will wear if the front end is cranked much. Its a beast thoughwesport. I have about 1600lbs of ballast in the back. I built a pallet that fits behind the gooseneck ball to the tailgate perfect so it doesnt slide around. I travel interstate to work everyday too and it does great even with the plow on it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113158


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Beautiful truck, love the color matched emblem. and that boss just looks at home on the front of her. i'm sure w/ 1600 lbs in the back she pushes like a tank.



rjlucas4th;1169230 said:


> This is my 05 3500 SRW Duramax. Has a 8'2" Boss Poly VXTThumbs Up. The truck has 156k on it and all Ive replaced is the idler and pitman arms. They will wear if the front end is cranked much. Its a beast thoughwesport. I have about 1600lbs of ballast in the back. I built a pallet that fits behind the gooseneck ball to the tailgate perfect so it doesnt slide around. I travel interstate to work everyday too and it does great even with the plow on it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113158


----------



## mcfly89

tuney443;1167044 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would need to go any faster in reverse than the gearing in an Allison equipped Dmax would allow.Plenty fast enough for me,and after all, remember you are going like backwards--really not the safest direction to go ''speeding'' in.


apparently you've never attended the "tow-mater" school of snow plowin'


----------



## cubicinches

JD Dave;1167240 said:


> Revved right out they do close to 20. In big lots ours are wound right out in reverse. Great for charging the battery and when you let off the pedal the trucks slows down instantly with very little brake. Once you drive one you'll like the reverse better then any other truck you've driven. The people that complain about them in most cases have never plowed with one.


This post is absolutely accurate...

When I bought my first Duramax/Allison, I was concerned about speed in reverse because of everything I'd heard. Now, I'm on my 2nd Duramax/Allison truck, and I love the reverse, for the exact reasons JD Dave stated.


----------



## cubanb343

The way the truck almost stops when you let off the throttle has actually saved me from hitting a few things! Thank you Allison


----------



## NoFearDeere

cubanb343;1170582 said:


> The way the truck almost stops when you let off the throttle has actually saved me from hitting a few things! Thank you Allison


Yeah no kidding. I love the way it slows down.


----------



## William B.

I loved plowing with mine. I used alot less fuel plowing with that compared to plowing with my 6.0 and never had a problem pushing a pile of snow. I'd always loose traction before power. Makes me miss plowing thinking about it.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

William B.;1170854 said:


> I loved plowing with mine. I used alot less fuel plowing with that compared to plowing with my 6.0 and never had a problem pushing a pile of snow. I'd always loose traction before power. Makes me miss plowing thinking about it.


Diesel is the only way to go for a work truck. Gas motors are fine if they only have to push their own weight. start throwing thousands of pounds on them and watch the fuel gauge drop like a rock. Diesels handle work with ease. Gotta love em!


----------



## tuney443

mcfly89;1170378 said:


> apparently you've never attended the "tow-mater" school of snow plowin'


Perhaps you can elaborate what gets taught at this school.If it's the ''who can make the snow pile jump in the air the highest from 40 mph'',I'll decline thank you. 32 years plowing,some in reverse----Thumbs Up-and knowing-R doesn't stand for race.


----------



## wolfmobile8

first year plowing with my duramax and i love it. my truck does really good on fuel plowing way better then a gas.


----------



## cdahl1177

im in the process of replacing a few things on the front end of my Dmax befoer they break. my buddy plows with all Dmax's and v boss's and he hasnt had any problems. i put on bilsteins air over shock, timbrens, tie rod sleeves cognito lift kit. its all previtive and my buddy has proven it to work. no problems yet.


----------



## upst8ny

First season with my 2008 Dmax. Front end drops a little to much with the 8-2 BossVXT. Going to add timbrens tonight, otherwise no complaints. Im even liking the low geared reverse.


----------



## Zigblazer

I love my Duramax, and if it was shorter I would have put a plow on it. After owning it and driving it a while now I think it is the perfect combination for plowing. I really miss plowing with my 6.5td. It had so much more power for plowing than the 350 I'm using now. If I could have afforded to get a Duramax for a plow I would have, but one is expensive enough.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

wolfmobile8;1214476 said:


> first year plowing with my duramax and i love it. my truck does really good on fuel plowing way better then a gas.


I'm jealous, you have a nice little list of goodies. LB7 fan myself, i love the 01-04 trucks.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

cdahl1177;1214657 said:


> im in the process of replacing a few things on the front end of my Dmax befoer they break. my buddy plows with all Dmax's and v boss's and he hasnt had any problems. i put on bilsteins air over shock, timbrens, tie rod sleeves cognito lift kit. its all previtive and my buddy has proven it to work. no problems yet.


Awesome! yeah for ifs, they really do quite well i'll admit. if they'd switch to a straight front it'd be the best truck peroid. I like a good Cummins, but crap trans' dont fly plowing.
tie rod sleeves were a good idea, those suckers would flex quite a bit i can imagine pushing a heavy load of snow into a pile.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

upst8ny;1214913 said:


> First season with my 2008 Dmax. Front end drops a little to much with the 8-2 BossVXT. Going to add timbrens tonight, otherwise no complaints. Im even liking the low geared reverse.


Beautiful truck. How do you like that VXT?


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Zigblazer;1215035 said:


> I love my Duramax, and if it was shorter I would have put a plow on it. After owning it and driving it a while now I think it is the perfect combination for plowing. I really miss plowing with my 6.5td. It had so much more power for plowing than the 350 I'm using now. If I could have afforded to get a Duramax for a plow I would have, but one is expensive enough.


They are quite nice trucks i'll say! i'd like an ECSB wouldnt think of buyin a CC until i have kids... hopefully that'll be a ways down the road lol


----------



## Zigblazer

That is why I bought my CCLB. I got it a couple months after we found out my wife was pregnant. I had to sell my 6.5td ECLB and plow that I had. First time I plowed with this older K30 I realized how great plowing with a diesel was. I did a lot of work to the 6.5td.

I've done a bit to my Duramax, and if I were to plow with it I would skip the tie rod sleeves and go straight to upgraded complete tie rods. I also would put in the HD idler pivot with pitman and idler braces, which I will be doing this summer to mine.


----------



## cdahl1177

all my parts are going on the truck in about 2 weeks. i will let everyone know exactly whats on the truck. my buddy just ordered the parts and handed me the bill, which hurt the wallet.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Zigblazer;1215814 said:


> That is why I bought my CCLB. I got it a couple months after we found out my wife was pregnant. I had to sell my 6.5td ECLB and plow that I had. First time I plowed with this older K30 I realized how great plowing with a diesel was. I did a lot of work to the 6.5td.
> 
> I've done a bit to my Duramax, and if I were to plow with it I would skip the tie rod sleeves and go straight to upgraded complete tie rods. I also would put in the HD idler pivot with pitman and idler braces, which I will be doing this summer to mine.


Yep i'd go all cognito... pricey but their stuff is proven in the pulling world, i'm a big fan of truck pulling, buddies dad has a cummins that he pulls.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

cdahl1177;1215831 said:


> all my parts are going on the truck in about 2 weeks. i will let everyone know exactly whats on the truck. my buddy just ordered the parts and handed me the bill, which hurt the wallet.


awesome bud looking forward to it! and i'm sure, all that stuff put together can sneak up on you with quite a big price tag. the reliability is worth it though


----------



## cdahl1177

I got no problem spending most for piece of mind in the middle of a snow storm.


----------



## jd20series

Here's mine. Jim.


----------



## rjlucas4th

Hey jd20series, nice truck. I love the new silver. I have an 08 white dually dmax and I love it. Im sure you do too. Sweet looking ride!!


----------



## Zigblazer

I think GM took way too long to upgrade the front steering and suspension. By the time they did it, there are too many extra pieces added for emissions. I do like that they finally brought the mileage back up, even if you have to add another fluid to do it.

I'm not against all of the emission stuff at all, except when the vehicles get older, it is the emission equipment that causes all of the problems. Just look at Ford EGR problems that are happening on low mileage engines. I plan on owning and using my Duramax for the next 15-20 years. So anything with a DPF is out.


----------



## jd20series

rjlucas4th;1219662 said:


> Hey jd20series, nice truck. I love the new silver. I have an 08 white dually dmax and I love it. Im sure you do too. Sweet looking ride!!


Yep, best truck I've ever owned, and I've had several. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## timebomb9900

*2500hd 6.6*

just got it and love this thing, its pushes some snow for sure....


----------



## ken643

timebomb9900;1220605 said:


> just got it and love this thing, its pushes some snow for sure....


sweet truck,red against the black looks great!!Thumbs Up


----------



## ATouchofGrass

*Saw ya tonight*



timebomb9900;1220605 said:


> just got it and love this thing, its pushes some snow for sure....


I saw you tonight on I84, you were merging onto route 8 in waterbury.. I was in my modded duramax crew cab lly..


----------



## Zigblazer

That is a nice looking truck. Is that a 2011?

Just plowed again, I'm really missing the diesel for plowing. Not to mention I'm out of room to put snow. You guys that get paid for plowing must be making a killing this year. At least the guys around me have to be.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Man Thats bad ass! looks like the cutting edge isn't sitting totally square, but none the less awesome rig!


----------



## tuney443

SnoPro Inc;1221562 said:


> Man Thats bad ass! looks like the cutting edge isn't sitting totally square, but none the less awesome rig!


It's one of those optical delusions--the pavement isn't sitting square to his cutting edge.
Seriously,it's the illusion you see because of the angled top of the moldboard.If you shade the top of the moldboard with your hand,you'll see the cutting edge is just fine.Nice ride by the way.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

tuney443;1221978 said:


> It's one of those optical delusions--the pavement isn't sitting square to his cutting edge.
> Seriously,it's the illusion you see because of the angled top of the moldboard.If you shade the top of the moldboard with your hand,you'll see the cutting edge is just fine.Nice ride by the way.


Beautiful combo none the less!


----------

